# Glasgow meeting. 16th March. All welcome



## Carolg (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi all. Next Glasgow forum meeting is to be held 16th March 2018 at Sir John Moore in Argyle street, opposite Glasgow Central. It’s a Wetherspoon so cheap and cheerful. Start time flexible but usually around 11am. Come for as long or little time as you can make it. 
Can you confirm if interested so the size of the table can be decided.
Hope to see you there folks. Carol


----------



## eggyg (Feb 13, 2018)

I will be there, my train gets in at 10.38. Will baggsy a table if in first, no steps!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 13, 2018)

Great. Will get there as early as I can, probably just by 11 so only 1 change of train


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 13, 2018)

I’ve sent a text to my chauffeur to see if he can do it on that date. I’ll let you know as soon as I get an answer. I would get there just before 12 I guess.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 13, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve sent a text to my chauffeur to see if he can do it on that date. I’ll let you know as soon as I get an answer. I would get there just before 12 I guess.


Here,s hoping he say yeh


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m coming. Long way round, using the Lochaline ferry, but might be there by 11.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2018)

yey - all being well, see you then xx


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2018)

It’ll be great to see you again Hazel as you missed the last one  x

Of course, the weather might defeat me, but as the new hybrid engined ferry between Fishnish and Lochaline has only been stopped from crossing once since its introduction ( and having a wonderfully gung ho captain) that is unlikely.


----------



## Uller (Feb 14, 2018)

I’ll be along, should be able to make it no problem for 11.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry I thought I sent this the other day. 
I expect to be there by 11. Train arrives about 10:40.
S.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2018)

As it only takes 5 minutes to stroll to the venue from the station, I do hope you aren’t planning to pop into the many betting shops you’ll pass, Sadhbh


----------



## Carolg (Feb 14, 2018)

Hazel said:


> yey - all being well, see you then xx


That’s great Hazel


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 15, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> As it only takes 5 minutes to stroll to the venue from the station, I do hope you aren’t planning to pop into the many betting shops you’ll pass, Sadhbh



Hmm are they accessible? 
No, I will be in my manual wheelchair, actually, my _mother's _old wheelchair - with awful wheels meant for old peoples homes, but the leg rest extends up so I'm in that. I have a broken leg. And I have someone coming with me to push, but even in my motor chair it's a bumpy ride. So an hour and 20 minutes on the train; then another hour to get around the corner! Well, I reckon a half hour, anyway! 

S.
OH! How do I resize a picture??!!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2018)

I’m all electric, Sadhbh. Can’t use self propelled. Do you book assisted travel on the train so they are ready with ramps? The venue and all the streets around are actually pretty smooth travelling, from experience. You’ll  be better off using electric, because it’s an incline down from the station to the venue, and that means an incline up going home.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2018)

Mind you, that’s somebody else’s problem If they’re doing the shoving


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes, I have booked, thanks. 
Which chair depends on my x-ray on the 6th. If it's healed enough to have my foot down all day. Westmark would not modify the electric chair on a temporary basis.  
S.


----------



## Cookieones (Feb 15, 2018)

I wish I lived closer to Scotland so I could meet all you lovely people.
Any one holding a similar meeting in the Nott’s / Derbyshire area?
Allan.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Yes, I have booked, thanks.
> Which chair depends on my x-ray on the 6th. If it's healed enough to have my foot down all day. Westmark would not modify the electric chair on a temporary basis.
> S.


I’m not surprised. Westmarc are just a boring NHS supplier. I just pay for my own transport kit. You can get flashier stuff that way


----------



## Carolg (Feb 15, 2018)

So far, I think that’s

mikeyB
Carolg
eggyg
Uller and Mrs Uller
SadhbhFiah
Hazel
HOBIE- hopefully
C&E guy
Ingressius?

Who else is maybe coming. Have I missed anyone?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 15, 2018)

Noticed on original thread @HOBIE was interested and also @C&E Guy. Still interested chaps? It’s a good day, lots of laughs and nothing too heavy or serious. Please join us if you can.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2018)

Cookieones said:


> I wish I lived closer to Scotland so I could meet all you lovely people.
> Any one holding a similar meeting in the Nott’s / Derbyshire area?
> Allan.


Might be worth suggesting something yourself Allan, and see who might be interested  We've had meets up and down the country over the years, so a lot depends on how many active members there are in the area suggested, or how far people are prepared to travel  Always good to meet others in the same boat


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi eggyg. I will do my best to come to The Bonny Land. My Wife is doing her best to try & stop me doing things. Busy next week off to London for day (should be good then talk to a lovely group of keep fit types. Thanks


----------



## Ingressus (Feb 16, 2018)

Do you know what may pop by looking at my schedule in Scotland same week


----------



## eggyg (Feb 16, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hi eggyg. I will do my best to come to The Bonny Land. My Wife is doing her best to try & stop me doing things. Busy next week off to London for day (should be good then talk to a lovely group of keep fit types. Thanks


Bring Mrs Hobie with you and she can keep an eye on you! It would be lovely if you could make it but don’t overdo it. There will be other meet ups.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 16, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Do you know what may pop by looking at my schedule in Scotland same week


That would be great if you do


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2018)

I was thinking of having a day in Glasgow with Mrs HOBIE. . Next week is a good test for me ?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2018)

Bump !


----------



## Ingressus (Feb 19, 2018)

Carolg said:


> That would be great if you do


Will need some short bread dam carnt ok buckfast then lol


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I'll need to see what I can arrange. I'm at work on the South Side until 12:30.

I take it that some kind of bar lunch is going to be involved?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 19, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Will need some short bread dam carnt ok buckfast then lol


Sorry, Ingressus, they don’t serve Buckie in Wetherspoons. You’ll have to walk up to Sauchiehall St. Get a carry oot for us lot.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 19, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'll need to see what I can arrange. I'm at work on the South Side until 12:30.
> 
> I take it that some kind of bar lunch is going to be involved?


Yes, you can have a pub grub meal if you want. Good to see you there


----------



## Carolg (Feb 19, 2018)

Update


Carolg said:


> So far, I think that’s
> 
> mikeyB
> Carolg
> ...


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 19, 2018)

That’ll be 12, with Sadhbh’s wheelchair pilot. You’ll have to tell the venue not to shove us up the stairs, and reserve ground level space. I can barely do stairs now, and for sure Sadhbh can’t.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> That’ll be 12, with Sadhbh’s wheelchair pilot. You’ll have to tell the venue not to shove us up the stairs, and reserve ground level space. I can barely do stairs now, and for sure Sadhbh can’t.


Think you are right mike. Will call them tomorrow and book for 14  in case other people come as well. from around 1045. Is that only 2 people that will have wheelchairs?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Think you are right mike. Will call them tomorrow and book for 14  in case other people come as well. from around 1045. Is that only 2 people that will have wheelchairs?


Good idea Carol. Should be quieter with it being Friday, also ask them we don’t want to be sat round a column! If you can’t book, I will be there 10.45, I will do a bit of table and chair shuffling!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 19, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Good idea Carol. Should be quieter with it being Friday, also ask them we don’t want to be sat round a column! If you can’t book, I will be there 10.45, I will do a bit of table and chair shuffling!


Hi. Just phoned them and they are closed for refurbishment. She gave me number for Crystal Palace, but it’s booked out.
There is society rooms on west George street, but they are fully booked ( I did ask for 14) and counting house on st Vincent place isn’t answering. Not sure if they are accessible for wheelchairs as that’s where we first went and had to carry alison,s chair up. (The web site says wheelchair accessible)Anyone know anywhere else ?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Hi. Just phoned them and they are closed for refurbishment. She gave me number for Crystal Palace, but it’s booked out.
> There is society rooms on west George street, but they are fully booked ( I did ask for 14) and counting house on st Vincent place isn’t answering. Not sure if they are accessible for wheelchairs as that’s where we first went and had to carry alison,s chair up. Anyone know anywhere else ?


Blooming heck! Good job you called, imagine us all turning up on the day! Counting House did have a lift but it didn’t work that time we were there, I also thought that it was hard to find from station, but if you manage to,get through to them ask about it. I will do some Googling in the meantime. Oh and by the way I have persuaded Mr Eggy to come!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 19, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Blooming heck! Good job you called, imagine us all turning up on the day! Counting House did have a lift but it didn’t work that time we were there, I also thought that it was hard to find from station, but if you manage to,get through to them ask about it. I will do some Googling in the meantime. Oh and by the way I have persuaded Mr Eggy to come!


Brilliant about mr eggy. I’m not a fantastic Google’s but hopefully someone else will help as well.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Brilliant about mr eggy. I’m not a fantastic Google’s but hopefully someone else will help as well.


I love to Google! Cue for a song?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

Has a google @Carolg and came across the Auctioneers. 4/5 mins from Central and Queens, it says it is accessible and does food. Looked on Trip Advisor and has mixed reviews. Anyone heard of it? It’s on North Court.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 19, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Has a google @Carolg and came across the Auctioneers. 4/5 mins from Central and Queens, it says it is accessible and does food. Looked on Trip Advisor and has mixed reviews. Anyone heard of it? It’s on North Court.


Never heard of it, but don’t go out much and not in Glasgow. If anyone has, could you call them maybe, and the counting house. They are not playing nice with there phone. They have a life apparently. I’m away to Falkirk tomorrow and won’t be back till pubs are getting busy again. Ta.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 19, 2018)

I will have two carers, but they were going to leave me in the door and go have lunch themselves. 

A venue. Other than the lounge in the Grand Hotel, I don't know anything close to the station. I will usually go to a small place over in the exchange. Zizzi's is big enough and sort of accessible. But not near. I generally go up to Buchanan square, or to ask Italian or DiMaggio's up that way, near the cinema. That's far AND uphill. There is a cafe Nero around from the station, on the other side. Union street. It's pretty big, and accessible, but not especially nice. 

I really don't want to ask the girls to push me so far. I can't imagine taking a London cab with my leg sticking straight out in front of me. Nor the bus. There a bit of time. Let me think on it. I will call about availability, and I'll ask someone who works up there. 

I'll get my maps out, and my pencil behind my ear in the morning. If anyone else had an idea, pls don't imagine I'm taking over. 
S.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 19, 2018)

I know the Auctioneers. It’s pretty good, not brilliant menu, but they do salads, wraps, toasties, burgers, steaks, - the usual big pub mix, and you can prebook space, which is important. It will do for our purposes if they can cope with us on wheels.


----------



## Uller (Feb 19, 2018)

What about The Society Room in West George Street, a bit closer to Queen Street than Central....?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

Uller said:


> What about The Society Room in West George Street, a bit closer to Queen Street than Central....?


Carol has tried that and they can’t accommodate us. The Auctioneers has an online form you can fill in and request a table, if no one minds I will fill it in and they said they will get back with answer in 48 hrs.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 19, 2018)

Uller said:


> What about The Society Room in West George Street, a bit closer to Queen Street than Central....?


Fully booked


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

@Carolg @mikeyB @Uller @Hazel @SadhbhFiadh @Ingressus @HOBIE @C&E Guy. I have requested a table at The Auctioneers, they should get back to me within 48 hours. I have mentioned we have two wheelchair users and asked for an 11 start, the earliest they had on form was 12. Will let you know outcome, in the meantime if anyone has any other ideas let @Carolg or I know. Nothing is set in stone. Cheers!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks eggyg. I am so pleased you have done this. Here’s hoping it will be ok. I couldn’t even leave a message at counting house!!

Work is totally getting in the way of life lol


----------



## eggyg (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi folks, I have good news and bad news. The good news is The Auctioneers is booked for 11am Friday 16th March. It’s all on one level and there is an accessible toilet near to the bar. The bad news is I can’t now join you! It’s all for a good cause though, I have been offered a DAFNE course running from 12 to the 16th March. After years of fighting for it I was hardly in a position to turn it down. I know you will all understand. I am still happy to be the contact for the booking, so if things need changing etc I am happy to sort it. Will just have to have another one shortly afterward! @Carolg @Uller @mikeyB @Hazel @SadhbhFiadh


----------



## Carolg (Feb 20, 2018)

That’s sgreat but sad you won’t be there. If you don’t mind being the contact that would be great thanks


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh dear, we will just have to have yet another Glasgow meet

Your DAFNE comes first


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2018)

I have just spotted, again I right this is planned for FRIDAY 16th?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, 16 March, Friday. 
Eggy, good you're on your course, sad you won't be at the meet this time, glad you booked the pub. 
Thank you.
S.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2018)

I won't manage

1. It currently attend a course on a Friday morning, so would not manage into Glasgow until 2ish
or
If I get a job, I won't be there at all

Sorry


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 21, 2018)

So sorry you'll miss it Hazel. 
I hope that you get a job by then so you can take a day off. 
S.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry you can’t make it Hazel. Hopefully we can all make another date soon.good luck with your course and job hunt. Carol


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 21, 2018)

Embarrassingly, I had to Google what DAFNE meant. I'd never heard of it before.

I didn't think it was for Discrimination Against Foreboding North Easterners.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 22, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Embarrassingly, I had to Google what DAFNE meant. I'd never heard of it before.
> 
> I didn't think it was for Discrimination Against Foreboding North Easterners.


As if! You North Easterners are my nearest neighbours and if it wasn’t for the Freeman Hospital myself and Mr Eggy wouldn’t be here to tell the tale. Also @HOBIE and @Vince_UK would unfriend me!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 22, 2018)

eggyg said:


> As if! You North Easterners are my nearest neighbours and if it wasn’t for the Freeman Hospital myself and Mr Eggy wouldn’t be here to tell the tale. Also @HOBIE and @Vince_UK would unfriend me!


We Geordies divint dee oot like that . We is a friendly crood we luv ya eggyg people yiz ar the best


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2018)

Hazel said:


> I won't manage
> 
> 1. It currently attend a course on a Friday morning, so would not manage into Glasgow until 2ish
> or
> ...


I really hope "u" get that job !  Sorry you cant make it. I am still trying to find a way to get there. Wished I never sold me M/bike. Easy then, at the front door in Glasgow. Still working at it


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2018)

eggyg said:


> As if! You North Easterners are my nearest neighbours and if it wasn’t for the Freeman Hospital myself and Mr Eggy wouldn’t be here to tell the tale. Also @HOBIE and @Vince_UK would unfriend me!


Never !  We Geordies stick together. My second name is one of the strongest in the "Boarder Reivers" world. I like my history & am in a local history club. I worked in London & once they knew you where from the NE. You had the job


----------



## Carolg (Feb 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> We Geordies divint dee oot like that . We is a friendly crood we luv ya eggyg people yiz ar the best


Is this a foreign language???


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2018)

Perfect English !


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 22, 2018)

Parfict Geordie English the arnly langwhich tha is ahll the rist is copies


----------



## eggyg (Feb 22, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Never !  We Geordies stick together. My second name is one of the strongest in the "Boarder Reivers" world. I like my history & am in a local history club. I worked in London & once they knew you where from the NE. You had the job


I too have a strong Border Reiver name, mind you I only married into them! I love history too, fascinating stuff.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 22, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I too have a strong Border Reiver name, mind you I only married into them! I love history too, fascinating stuff.


The Reivers have a fascinating history. My last Financial Controller had a fantastic Reivers heritage, he was from Carlisle. Kept an eye on my doings that was for sure lol
He was also an extremely nice guy


----------



## eggyg (Feb 22, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> The Reivers have a fascinating history. My last Financial Controller had a fantastic Reivers heritage, he was from Carlisle. Kept an eye on my doings that was for sure lol
> He was also an extremely nice guy


We’re all nice from Carlisle! I’m Carlisle born and bred and very proud of it, although I have enjoyed my week in Yorkshire, I am looking forward to going home. It’s just too busy, Carlisle is a city but a very small one, in fact I think it’s the smallest in the UK. Just the right size for me!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 22, 2018)

eggyg said:


> We’re all nice from Carlisle! I’m Carlisle born and bred and very proud of it, although I have enjoyed my week in Yorkshire, I am looking forward to going home. It’s just too busy, Carlisle is a city but a very small one, in fact I think it’s the smallest in the UK. Just the right size for me!


I actually like Carlisle last time I was there I took some Chinese business visitors to Gretna and then into the City. Drove them back through Penrith then over the top through Alston for a Bacon Sarnie. I should add they spent ages taking photos of the views, marvelled at them and just could't understand why the open space was not full of apartment complexes, BUT that is their logic.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> We’re all nice from Carlisle! I’m Carlisle born and bred and very proud of it, although I have enjoyed my week in Yorkshire, I am looking forward to going home. It’s just too busy, Carlisle is a city but a very small one, in fact I think it’s the smallest in the UK. Just the right size for me!


We really liked Carlisle when we stayed there some years ago, great feeling to it!
But sorry, eggyg, it is nowhere near smallest city in the UK,  St. David's takes that title.  Not even smallest in England: Wells, Ely, Truro, Ripon and 8 more in England are smaller, even not counting City of London. Wikipedia has Carlisle as 23rd smallest, though their figures may be out of date.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 23, 2018)

silentsquirrel said:


> We really liked Carlisle when we stayed there some years ago, great feeling to it!
> But sorry, eggyg, it is nowhere near smallest city in the UK,  St. David's takes that title.  Not even smallest in England: Wells, Ely, Truro, Ripon and 8 more in England are smaller, even not counting City of London. Wikipedia has Carlisle as 23rd smallest, though their figures may be out of date.


You are probably right, but back in the day when you had to have a cathedral to be a city we were quite small as in the city centre bit. It’s actually tiny, takes about 15 minutes to do all your shopping! Suits me as shopping ain’t my thing anymore! Glad you liked it though, it’s quite cute!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2018)

eggyg said:


> We’re all nice from Carlisle! I’m Carlisle born and bred and very proud of it, although I have enjoyed my week in Yorkshire, I am looking forward to going home. It’s just too busy, Carlisle is a city but a very small one, in fact I think it’s the smallest in the UK. Just the right size for me!


I have peddled through Carlisle twice across the country & through the parks next to the river is very nice. This is going to be a Reivers  meet ?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a brother who lives in Carlisle. He grew up on the isle of mull. But now he sounds as English as anyone in Carlisle. I like going there for the day, especially on market day!! 
S.


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

Anyway - back to Glasgow ...

I contacted The Auctioneer's to ask about Disabled/Blue Badge parking close by.  Basically - there isn't any!! The nearest is on the north side of George Square, outside The Millennium Hotel.

For info.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh, you would be unlikely to get a blue badge space available at that time of day! But sometimes cities have their own 'extra' rules for blue badge. Contact Glasgow city council and ask to speak to someone about blue badges. I know that in Aberdeen blue badge can park any single yellow so long as there is enough room from a car coming to see around the parked car. But my information is at least 5 years old, so don't quote me. 
Just call the Council blue badge person. 
S.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2018)

Come on the "Boarder Reviers" !


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 7, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Oh, you would be unlikely to get a blue badge space available at that time of day! But sometimes cities have their own 'extra' rules for blue badge. Contact Glasgow city council and ask to speak to someone about blue badges. I know that in Aberdeen blue badge can park any single yellow so long as there is enough room from a car coming to see around the parked car. But my information is at least 5 years old, so don't quote me.
> Just call the Council blue badge person.
> S.


I checked their website and got details.

Just need to be able to find actual space now.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 7, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> I checked their website and got details.
> 
> Just need to be able to find actual space now.



AND for it to be empty! 
I once parked at the ferry in Troon at 6 a.m. for my 10 a.m. ferry, some years ago, just to get a spot that would not have blocked the door opening on my return! 
S.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 9, 2018)

Northie has sent me a mug shot of DF so she,s getting laminated today for on the table for us to all recognise the group. See you next week


----------



## Carolg (Mar 9, 2018)

I know it’s a week away, but can we get finalish numbers please so eggy (or myself) can confirm with venue next week
Thanks

I can come on friday


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 9, 2018)

Count me. 
Barring snow.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 9, 2018)

Ditto,

(Once I finish work, get there and get parked).


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Count me.
> Barring snow.


The snow has been at the back of my mind. Left booking the Toot Toot. Whished I still had my bike.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 9, 2018)

I’ll be there, at 12 or a bit earlier. Depends on snow and ferries, of course. All my transport is booked.


----------



## Uller (Mar 9, 2018)

Me and Mrs will be there.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2018)

Its this week !  Having problems getting there. Taking my wife to Alnwick for a couple of nts on the Sunday. A couple of week ago I nearly booked the toot toot.     Snow all over then so was put on hold.    I really want to be there. I got to be in Alnwick for wedding anniversary. If I still had my bike no prob.    I have not given up yet.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 14, 2018)

Planning to call auctioneers tomorrow to confirm booking
So far seems to be
Mikeyb
Carolg
Mr and mrs Uller
C&E guy
SadhbhFiadh

Any more???
Thanks


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 14, 2018)

I’m just looking at the weather. Ferries have been on yellow alert for wind and sea conditions, and are tomorrow too.  Friday doesn’t look much better, but I won’t risk not getting home. If I’m there, no worries. If I’m not, that’s why. I wouldn’t want to miss it.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2018)

I hope you get there mikey ! Only you will know if the weather is ok for ferry. I have tried always to make it a goer. Have been on Meggerbus  site & there's me ready with my credit card to pay & ! Leaving Newcastle at 4am & then back at 12pm. That was 8 hours plus on a bus . Mrs HOBIE was not chuffed. She knows what I am like & never give up but that's too much. I have been fighting for diabetic research in the NE today with NIHR, was good. Alnwick on Sunday for Wedding Anniversary   ENJOY !


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I’m just looking at the weather. Ferries have been on yellow alert for wind and sea conditions, and are tomorrow too.  Friday doesn’t look much better, but I won’t risk not getting home. If I’m there, no worries. If I’m not, that’s why. I wouldn’t want to miss it.



Oh, I never thunk of the going home part. But I'm just 90 minutes on the train. It wouldn't be fun  to arrive at the pier and find no smooth sailing available. 
I hope the weather calms.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 15, 2018)

This morning's forecast on BBC radio was :

Scotland - very cold but no snow.

All the snow will be in eastern England.

No need for the huskies then.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 15, 2018)

The weather forecasts are obsessed with snow. They never mention wind. There are no ferries running this morning.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 16, 2018)

Hope you all manage to get there and back...bloomin weather!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 16, 2018)

Have a great time everyone while I am at “ school”. Have a Diet Coke for me!


----------



## Carolg (Mar 16, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Have a great time everyone while I am at “ school”. Have a Diet Coke for me!


Thanks. Will do. Study hard. Perhaps we can organise another meet up when weather is better. Am on train and am freezing ❄️


----------



## Carolg (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice day and nice meeting new people. Never took photos..


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 16, 2018)

Oh of course Carol - no photos, and I’d had a shave specially.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 16, 2018)

It's nice people travel so far for the meetings.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2018)

Wish I could have joined you! Dentist and house viewings for me today, I know what I would have preferred!  Another time, hopefully


----------



## Carolg (Mar 16, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Oh of course Carol - no photos, and I’d had a shave specially.


Forgot all about photos. Was so pleased with myself not getting lost and not eating the salty chips


----------



## Carolg (Mar 16, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Wish I could have joined you! Dentist and house viewings for me today, I know what I would have preferred!  Another time, hopefully


Hope you can come to Glasgow at some time, or even Edinburgh


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Hope you can come to Glasgow at some time, or even Edinburgh


When I move I'll be a lot closer!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 17, 2018)

Sounds like you all a good time, was the pub ok? Was it preferable to Weatherspoons? Gutted to have missed it but hopefully @SadhbhFiadh and I will have a mini meet up in Carlisle next month.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 17, 2018)

Pub was ok. Service fast. Not hassled to move on. Toilets were in the bowels of the building but needed trail of breadcrumbs but clean.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 17, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Pub was ok. Service fast. Not hassled to move on. Toilets were in the bowels of the building but needed trail of breadcrumbs but clean.



But the accessible toilet was reasonable. 

And Woody's in Carlisle is also. I will have a story for you when we meet about the name Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 17, 2018)

Aye, I can usually cope with normal toilets - stick in one hand for support, and all that, but when I went in the normal gents and saw the double staircase down I walked out and got the key for the accessible loo. The key, as you noticed, was attached to a serving spoon to avoid it being slipped into a pocket.  So I slipped it into my pocket. 

Well, you can’t hold three things at once


----------



## Carolg (Mar 17, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Sounds like you all a good time, was the pub ok? Was it preferable to Weatherspoons? Gutted to have missed it but hopefully @SadhbhFiadh and I will have a mini meet up in Carlisle next month.


Easy peasy for the intrepid traveller to find. Really missed you but nice to meet new people and old ones as well.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2018)

I'll unstick this thread now the event has passed


----------



## Amigo (Mar 17, 2018)

Apart from the toilet feedback, I hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 17, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I'll unstick this thread now the event has passed


Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2018)

Truly sorry I missed seeing everyone, but the good news I got the job, and I start this Tuesday.

 Next time maybe a Saturday?’


----------



## Carolg (Mar 18, 2018)

Hazel said:


> Truly sorry I missed seeing everyone, but the good news I got the job, and I start this Tuesday.
> 
> Next time maybe a Saturday?’


That’s fantastic. Well done and a Saturday would be good. Name the day
Good luck on tuesday


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2018)

Hazel said:


> Truly sorry I missed seeing everyone, but the good news I got the job, and I start this Tuesday.
> 
> Next time maybe a Saturday?’


Fabulous news Hazel  Good luck!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 18, 2018)

Hazel said:


> Truly sorry I missed seeing everyone, but the good news I got the job, and I start this Tuesday.
> 
> Next time maybe a Saturday?’



Great news Hazel!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2018)

Job? Your round then.

 Great news Hazel, you know you’re worth it


----------



## grovesy (Mar 19, 2018)

Hazel said:


> Truly sorry I missed seeing everyone, but the good news I got the job, and I start this Tuesday.
> 
> Next time maybe a Saturday?’


Congratulations.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 19, 2018)

It's great, Hazel. Shine your shoes.


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks to all for making me so welcome at my first get-together.

Looking forward to the next one ......


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh! I missed you! 
You will forever be a cartoon in my mind.


----------

